# Ricco S/D on Scott wins first Mt. Stage!!!



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Wont be the last this TDF either. I sound like a NASCAR fan (git er dun Chevy) but its great to see our brand win the first Mt. Stage. Ahh... Ricardo Ricco had something to do with it


----------



## Addicted (Jun 14, 2007)

*De La Fuente in polka dot*

......................and today David De La Fuente Rasilla took over the lead in the Mountain Classification. Nice to see the team making an impact without a real threat to the GC. Looks like a good possibility that Ricco could win another stage.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

With S/D team kickin' serious butt, Scott should sell a few more road bikes after this Tour. Chipolte burrito's for lunch too!!!


----------



## draftdodger (May 4, 2008)

A Cervelo is going to win the TOUR.


----------



## kewlnitrox (Aug 27, 2005)

Riccardo Ricco, is the third cyclist in this year’s race to test positive for the banned blood-boosting drug EPO. Upon the announcement of his failed test, his Saunier Duval-Scott team, which is based in Spain, voluntarily withdrew from the Tour.

Man, this is depressing news for our team, and generally for cycling. The saddest part is that the public just doesn't care anymore when news like this comes out. Perhaps the only good news in all this is that Cadel Evans may actually have a shot this year. He is probably the last clean rider out there. Go Cadel!


----------

